# Wounds on tail



## so_cal_ninja650 (Jan 19, 2018)

I noticed these on her tail. She does have some stuck shed and hasn't had a meal in a few months. Any thoughts?


----------



## mia exotic (Jan 19, 2018)

Hye . 

My Teddy is less then 1 yr of age . Bt he grows beautifully. Wht worries me nw is tht his tail is broken. Ia it bcoz of not enuff of calcium or d watts of lights are not enuff ? M using 13W - Reptile UVB & Intense Basking Spot 50W n m
staying in Malaysia ..


----------



## mia exotic (Jan 19, 2018)

Photo of his tail ..


----------



## mia exotic (Jan 19, 2018)

He is a healthy tegu & been a good boy to me ..


----------



## dpjm (Jan 20, 2018)

so_cal_ninja650 - Those injuries don't look too bad but you should find out why they are there in the first place, especially because there are so many. Could be injuring itself on something repeatedly in the enclosure, could be from build up of unshed skin on the tail causing cracking.

Mia Exotic - no that is not the result of low calcium or UV. Lizards like tegus can break their tails off in response to a stress on their tail. It could be that the tail is mishandled or it could have gotten stuck somewhere in the enclosure. But usually the tail is not left hanging, it should have come off entirely. The broken end piece should be removed by a vet. After that it should heal up fine.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 20, 2018)

dpjm said:


> so_cal_ninja650 - Those injuries don't look too bad but you should find out why they are there in the first place, especially because there are so many. Could be injuring itself on something repeatedly in the enclosure, could be from build up of unshed skin on the tail causing cracking.
> 
> Mia Exotic - no that is not the result of low calcium or UV. Lizards like tegus can break their tails off in response to a stress on their tail. It could be that the tail is mishandled or it could have gotten stuck somewhere in the enclosure. But usually the tail is not left hanging, it should have come off entirely. The broken end piece should be removed by a vet. After that it should heal up fine.


Dpjm- any chance that ninja's problem is from too damp conditions?


----------



## dpjm (Jan 20, 2018)

Walter, I'll have to admit I don't have much experience keeping tegus in really damp conditions, so I can't say for sure. I don't think damp on it's own would cause that but damp and unclean might do it. If the tegu had just hibernated in damp and unclean substrate and had even minor open sores like tail cracks then I think that over a few months it could develop into that. Or bugs in the substrate might have been biting away at small open sores making them a bit more pronounced like that.


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 20, 2018)

dpjm said:


> Walter, I'll have to admit I don't have much experience keeping tegus in really damp conditions, so I can't say for sure. I don't think damp on it's own would cause that but damp and unclean might do it. If the tegu had just hibernated in damp and unclean substrate and had even minor open sores like tail cracks then I think that over a few months it could develop into that. Or bugs in the substrate might have been biting away at small open sores making them a bit more pronounced like that.


Thanks. At first glance, had the appearance of blisters one sees on snakes kept cold and wet.


----------



## mia exotic (Jan 23, 2018)

dpjm said:


> so_cal_ninja650 - Those injuries don't look too bad but you should find out why they are there in the first place, especially because there are so many. Could be injuring itself on something repeatedly in the enclosure, could be from build up of unshed skin on the tail causing cracking.
> 
> Mia Exotic - no that is not the result of low calcium or UV. Lizards like tegus can break their tails off in response to a stress on their tail. It could be that the tail is mishandled or it could have gotten stuck somewhere in the enclosure. But usually the tail is not left hanging, it should have come off entirely. The broken end piece should be removed by a vet. After that it should heal up fine.





dpjm said:


> so_cal_ninja650 - Those injuries don't look too bad but you should find out why they are there in the first place, especially because there are so many. Could be injuring itself on something repeatedly in the enclosure, could be from build up of unshed skin on the tail causing cracking.
> 
> Mia Exotic - no that is not the result of low calcium or UV. Lizards like tegus can break their tails off in response to a stress on their tail. It could be that the tail is mishandled or it could have gotten stuck somewhere in the enclosure. But usually the tail is not left hanging, it should have come off entirely. The broken end piece should be removed by a vet. After that it should heal up fine.


H


mia exotic said:


> Hye .
> 
> My Teddy is less then 1 yr of age . Bt he grows beautifully. Wht worries me nw is tht his tail is broken. Ia it bcoz of not enuff of calcium or d watts of lights are not enuff ? M using 13W - Reptile UVB & Intense Basking Spot 50W n m
> staying in Malaysia ..




Hye, ok noted . Tq so much for all d infos.. So meaning its best i bring him 2 a Vet rite ? N shoudnt just let it drop it self .


----------



## dpjm (Jan 23, 2018)

Normally it would break off completely, but this is some odd incomplete break. Yes, please have a vet do it.


----------



## Moody (Jan 23, 2018)

I would get your guy to a vet.. One that specializes in reptiles.. My tegu had a tiny spot on the end of his tail.. The very tip.. I posted here thinking it could be rot or something. I took him to the vet and she said it was an injury that happened a long time before I got him and it was basically lizard MRSA. She had to put him out and clip the tip off. I had to spray it twice a day for 7 days and give him antibiotics. She cultured it to make sure she gave us the right antibiotics and luckily she had. She didn't charge me for half of what she did.. I think grand total was 68 bucks. But she said think about it they get a wound they drag that tail through everything. He had 3 little purple stitches and have had no problems since.


----------



## Gary (Jan 24, 2018)

Those wounds may not look like much, but they could lead to a very serious infection. Go to a vet sooner rather than later any time you can see flesh not covered by scales.


----------



## mia exotic (Jan 24, 2018)

dpjm said:


> Normally it would break off completely, but this is some odd incomplete break. Yes, please have a vet do it.


Ok will do . Tq ..


----------



## mia exotic (Jan 24, 2018)

Moody said:


> I would get your guy to a vet.. One that specializes in reptiles.. My tegu had a tiny spot on the end of his tail.. The very tip.. I posted here thinking it could be rot or something. I took him to the vet and she said it was an injury that happened a long time before I got him and it was basically lizard MRSA. She had to put him out and clip the tip off. I had to spray it twice a day for 7 days and give him antibiotics. She cultured it to make sure she gave us the right antibiotics and luckily she had. She didn't charge me for half of what she did.. I think grand total was 68 bucks. But she said think about it they get a wound they drag that tail through everything. He had 3 little purple stitches and have had no problems since.


Ok noted , tq for sharing too


----------



## mia exotic (Jan 24, 2018)

Gary said:


> Those wounds may not look like much, but they could lead to a very serious infection. Go to a vet sooner rather than later any time you can see flesh not covered by scales.[/QUOTE
> 
> Tqq too ..


----------



## mia exotic (Feb 6, 2018)

Hye guys ! Tq so so much for ur advices & concern.. I brought Teddy over to d vets & i was so happy tht the Doc told me it was a ' clean drop ' & thr's no infection.. 'owhh ! i was so worried then rite afte reading all of d comments here .. heheh. So i just apply d Silver Sulfa given by d vets .. So nw me n Teddy both happy Thx again guys !!! Nyways he just shed !


----------

